# One Shot Charters, Destin 3/20



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Been fishing hard the last few days, got to take out Billy and his family and friends from Oklahoma yesterday morning for a 4 hour trip. Looking at the forecast I decided to start a little later than normal so they met me at 0900 and we eased over to the pass to see what was going on. I could see the rollers breaking at the pass entrance so we started out fishing for reds by the bridge. 30 minutes of that and not a nibble so we move over to the bridge to see about some sheepshead. 30 Minutes and nothing but a couple small mangroves so we move again. Ended up bouncing around the pass with not much to show for the first two hours. 

It still looked a little nasty offshore but my anglers were itching to go so we pushed on out. Once we cleared to pass it really was not bad at all, just some good sized ground swell and a little wind chop. Hit a few spots and finally started putting fish in the boat, 3-4 at a time! Caught a couple nice sheepshead, a boat load of red and white porgys, several red snapper, and a nice flounder. 

On the way in we saw a huge shark breach about 200 yards in front of us.....it definitely wasnt' a spinner shark so I am guessing a mako but who knows, cool sight either way. It started to get really nice out towards the end of our trip, I am guessing it was like a lake out there late afternoon, hope somebody got to take advantage of the nice conditions! I have got to get better about taking pictures, here is a couple Billy sent me from the trip.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job not giving up sniperpeeps. Sounds like a fun trip and the capt. worked hard to make something happen. Good job man. Oh yea, I don't take the time to take enough pictures either. We will have to work on that.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

great report. Sometimes catching is automatic and sometimes you have to do all you can to salvage the day. But that is what keeps us going back for more.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice jobt Capt! Looks like you had a loaded down boat!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Y'all!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done peeps!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice! Hey where are you fishing? Lol!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job putting them on some fish.


----------

